# Postfixx und Majordomo



## webhoster (9. November 2004)

Hallo ich bins mal wieder,

ich habe Majordomo auf dem Server über yast installiert. Nun muss ich Majordomo aber noch auf postfixx umstellen, da ich sendmail nicht installiert haben.
Kann mir einer Helfen

Gruß Holger


----------

